# My Pygo's



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

out of nowhere today my Pygo's have cloudy eyes, about 1/2 of them....I have 8 all together ranging from 5-8" in a 125

any ideas??

my ammonia is up a little, and it has been before, but this has never happened


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

they may be stressed .......Try getting some trioflexin or something like that from petco ..I used this when I had this problem along time ago..
Sorry to hear of this..








do a water change and add some salt..


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

hopefully one of the other guys can help you... i have 1 red that gets cloudy eyes everyone once in a while.. no one else.. just him.. and it goes away and comes whenver...... i usually do a water change and up the temp.. good luck.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

I am doing a big water change and adding salt, maybe maracin???think I should??


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Honda99_300ex said:


> I am doing a big water change and adding salt, maybe maracin???think I should??


 Definetly a water change and some salt...
I dont know anything about the maracin though...sorry


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

that's cool, thanks for the help guys, I hope this works out OK :nod:


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Do not treat with Maracyn (antibiotic) if you don't need to. It sounds like a minor eye infection, either from ammonia or from physical injury. Resolve your water quailty issues and add salt. The eye should clear up in less than a week.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

I did a big water change and added a lot of Salt









and Am-Rid


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

How are they doing?


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

They are moving around for the most part and they are OK I guess, but I am hoping to get this cleared up soon


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

They are all looking a lot better, I also added another filter so that will help a lot


----------

